# Grease Removal Before Oxalic Acid?



## mickeyc (Mar 11, 2016)

Doing wheels, should I totally remove all grease from bearing surfaces before the soak? 

Mike


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 11, 2016)

When I soak hub shells and other parts  I always degrease them first.


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2016)

Yes.


----------

